# Tackle for catfish



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the opportunity to fish a couple ponds this summer that are known for 30+ pound cats. The problem is, most of my tackle is aimed toward bass. I inherited twenty rods from my Father...not sure if any will work...most are Medium action.

Here's what I have:

Berkley Bionix x28-6
Diawa PM-13
Shimano BW-1552
Shimano GT-1602
Shimano SF-2593
Berkley Bionix Pulse X15
Berkley LR16-6
Renegade RRC 601M
Abu-Garcia ProMax TH-836X
Phenix (that's all it says)
Bass Pro GG-47
Browning 812905M
Mike Cordell S58M
Zebco Quantam QWC 60MH
Shakespeare BC57-7

Will any of those be sufficient for larger catfish? I have a bunch of reels, as well...and can list if needed. 

Thanks for any help!

Michelle


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I wish I knew what all that means!!! Get a good ugly stick for the cats...I swear you can't break those things....I have put them to test on sharks(6-1/2ft)jacks,bull reds,kings...all from the pier(Florida) with no issues...the lastest test was a 46in. muskie....25lbs....on a light/med action ugly stick

.


----------

